# Anyone tried this dog food? Nutra? How is it?



## Kustomize (Sep 27, 2014)

I have been switching my GSD on different brands lately, trying to find the best one.

Truth be told, he did well on all, except a little bit on his first, when he was very little, Royal Canin, he just didn't stop itching.



I am limited to options, these are my ONLY options.

Please tell me which you would advice.


NutraGold Pro Breeder

NutraGold Holistic Products : Products : Dogs : Dry Food : Probreeder Rich In Chicken & Rice Formula


Diamonds Natural Chicken and Rice Formula (Wheat-free, not grain-free).

Diamond Chicken & Rice Formula for Adult Dogs


The third which I KNOW will the best for him is 
Taste of the Wild High Priare, but its VERY expensive here, I cannot afford that.

Which of the 2 dog foods would you say is better?

My dog is 10 months, weights around 82-85 lbs


----------



## Kustomize (Sep 27, 2014)

Sorry for double post.

Someone please post a reply as soon as possible, the food is finished, he was on Nutra Gold, I need to go out and get something within the next 2-3 hours as it will be dinner time for him!


I have kept just ENOUGH to make a switch with the new dog food in a course of 5-6 days, but I can't provide it all at one serving.


Please! THANKYOU!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

they are both made by Diamond. I would be inclined towards the Diamond Naturals - of the two. Getting away from some of the ingredients in the NutraGold.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Comparing ingredients I'd go with the Diamond's Natural


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Me too on the Diamond Natural.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Kustomize, you may wonder why others are giving you the advice you are getting. Since you are starting out, I think giving you the "why" is important:

Many of us avoid foods with corn in them. It's a common allergen. It's widely viewed as a cheap filler used by companies to put less meat in their food. I also can't find a "guaranteed analysis" of Nutragold as it doesn't appear to be sold in North America, so it's very hard to compare. It appears to also be made by Diamond though.

TOTW is far and away the best food on your list. You might take a look at buying it online from Chewy.com or Petflow.com to save money (both often have 12-20% off promo codes--not sure if they ship to your part of the world). It's made by Diamond, who also makes Diamond Naturals, but it's a step up. 

For what it's worth, I know several people with dogs on Diamond Naturals that are thriving (esp. the Extreme Athelete version). It's a very good value, if cost is a limitation in what you can feed right now.

Go to DogFoodAdvisor.com and explore their analysis of different dog foods, and you'll be able to start to get a sense for yourself of the differences.


----------



## Kustomize (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow, thankyou so much for the help guys!


And yes, I totally agree with you. TOTW if very much better indeed, I followed that website a little and it seems like TOTW of somewhere around 3.5-4 star food and goes as much as 5 stars with the wetlands, on the other hand though, Diamond Naturals is around 2.5-3.5, I guess the difference is real.

I will see if those websites can ship to my place, although very unlikely.

But for now, I am getting a TOTW Wetlands 30lbs for roughly 55 dollars,
where as I can get Diamond Naturals the one I posted 40-42 lbs bag for 50 dollars flat.


I have 2 dogs to feed.

Now for the other part, is the difference really that big that I must ignore the price/value and go for TOTW? Or will this be fine aswell? Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you can find Victor, or order it, it's a better food than TOTW and not as expensive.


----------



## Kustomize (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, can't find Victor either.


Only choices are NutraGold, NutraGold Hollistic, Diamonds Natural, Royal Canin, TOTW, and Joy Dog Food.


While we are at it, my dog is 10 months and 3 days exact, i am posting 2 pictures from yesterday, please someone tell me he is doing fine for his age?


----------



## Bebe56 (Dec 8, 2014)

maybe you can find Fromm?
Four Stars is pretty good - i use Surf 'n Turf


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

OP, given the limited options you have, and the budget concern, here's what I would do if I were in your shoes: I would _try _the Diamond Naturals and see how it goes. If the dog gets itchy, then I would know I needed to find a way to pay for TOTW.

I have several friends with GSDs who feed Diamond Naturals, and their dogs are very healthy and in excellent condition. It works for some dogs. You won't know if yours is one that it works for unless you try it. Maybe you can supplement it once in a while with an egg, or bits of meat.


----------

